# Filling inflatable mannequin with foam???



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I recently picked up a bunch of inflatable mannequins to use in our haunt. I was very disappointed in the quality of them. One of three had a hole in it right out of the box. The seams are also very thin. I'll be surprised if they last though this years haunt.

To make them last, I thought about trying to fill them with expanding foam insulation. Has anyone ever done this with an inflatable of any sort?


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I tired it with a mask once. The mask expanded and did not cure for months. It also did not fill all of the mask and it has indents. I would recommend filler that does not expand; I have had luck with cotton and straw.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I had problems trying to fill a small foot long rubber rat. The foam in the center never cured and the uncured portion eventually liquified and left a large cavity in the center. The whole thing eventually kinda sucked in on itself and deformed the rat.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Although it sounds like it should be a good idea, it's not. Foam (as in great stuff) has to many curing issues. For very small stuff maybe, but for what you want, no.
Check at a fabric store (JoAnnes) and check out polyister pillow filler. 
I would tape the seams right from the start no matter what you use.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I must admit I was disappointed with my efforts trying to fill even a rubber glove with expanding foam. I couldn't get it to fill to the edges and of course the moment you try to work it down it just disappears. I too would go for something solid to fill it with.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Same here.....foam filled latex gloves....not good


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL well it seemed like a good idea at the time didn't it Beelce!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

How about sand? It will make them heavy enough so that they don't blow away, you can shape it (a little) to make bendable arms, etc if they are sitting. If they are standing, fill the legs and torso with sand and then maybe use the polyester fiberfill stuff for the arms.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I filled a large balloon up. Same results as everyone else with one exception. About 2 weeks after the main part cured, some uncured foam decided to expand into another section of the balloon making it look rather deformed. I Used this to my advantage and made a mutant bug-like alien out of it. Overall I got some interesting results but it's definately not a reliable method.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

beelce said:


> Same here.....foam filled latex gloves....not good


I have done this many times with good results. I use some electrical wire to build the basic form, put cheap latex gloves over it, and use the long nozzle that comes with the foam to get down into the fingers. It takes a little effort to make sure you get foam all the way down the fingers, but I have been happy witht he results.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that Great Stuff foam relies on moisture to cure... I wonder if the outside kicks, then seals against moisture so the inside never gets any.

Hmmm, it may be worth a test to continually spritz with water as you fill a large void and see if that makes it go better?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can buy a vinyl patch kit at any WalMarty place in the camping section for a few dollars.


----------

